# Fermer une connexion avec le terminal



## Vinche (1 Février 2003)

Voilà tout y est, je voudrais savoir comment fermer une connection par le terminal.
Merci


----------



## maousse (1 Février 2003)

quel genre de connexion ?


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2003)

Si c'est une connection SSH ou FTP, tape "exit".


----------



## Vinche (3 Février 2003)

Je pensé plus à une connexion Carracho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




exit ou et comment?
Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (3 Février 2003)

Précise un peu ce que tu veux faire, parce qu'avec un soft tel que carracho, avec le terminal, tu peux le lancer et le quitter, c'est à peu près tout... Tu parles du client ou du serveur ?


----------



## Vinche (4 Février 2003)

En fait quand je fais un netstat, il y parfois des connections que je voudrais fermer, mais je sais pas comment faire. Mais je pense que c plus compliqué que ça.


----------



## molgow (8 Février 2003)

C'est peut-être plutôt du côté d'un firewall qu'il faudrait orienter tes recherches alors.


----------

